# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Αλμπίνο,ρουμπίνο και λουτίνο!

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια ,
Αυτο το θεμα εχει σκοπο το να ανεβασουμε εντιποσιακες φωτογραφιες πτηνων αλμπινο,λουτινο και ρουμπινο
Ξεκιναο με ενα αλμπινο μπατζυ
περιμενω και αλλες φοτο με αλμπινο , λουτινο και ρουμπινο πτηνα

----------


## 11panos04

Πολυ ωραιο Παναγιωτη,αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μας λες και φυλο....γιατι εχουν ιδιοτροπιες στην εμφανιση τους αυτα τα πουλια...

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ok Αυτο ειναι αρσενικο
Αμα βρεις κανα ρουμπινο βαλε γιατι δεν βρισκο πουθενα
(Δεν βαζω μονο εγω φοτο ολοι βαζουμε)

----------


## 11panos04

Δεν υπαρχει ρουμπινο στα μπατζυ Παναγιωτη,απ οσο γνωριζω,γιατι προυποθετει υπαρξη κοκκινου στο φτερωμα,και τα μπατζυ σε κοκκινο φαινοτυπο,δεν.....Αν θες πχ σε ωδικα παπαγαλακια,το ρουμπινο μοιαζει με το λουτινο,αλλα εχει κοκκινο χρωμα πανω στο κεφαλι.

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο μονο για μπατζι ειναι για ολα το πουλια
Επιδη δεν βρισκω κανενα ρουμπινο πτηνω αν βρεις βαζεις???

----------


## 11panos04

Εχει ενας φιλος ρουμπινο ωδικο,μιας κ τ ανεφερα.Οταν περασω απ αυτον,θα το φωτογραφισω.

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ περιμενο 
θα ειναι τελειο κοκκινο με κοκκινα ματια(ειναι ολοκληρο κοκκινο???)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## 11panos04

Μόνο στο κεφαλι νομιζω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τελειο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Επειδη δε θελω να ψαξω στο ιντερνετ για να βρω φωτο,μιλησα σε ενα φιλο με λουτινο καναρινια,να μου στειλει φωτο του,και θα μιλησω και σε εναν με μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες,αν εχει φωτο απο λουτινο μεητζορ,να μου στειλει
.
Φιλικα

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Original France
Blanc - Albino
Blanc et Blanc Dominant si l'oiseau a les yeux noirs.
Albino et Albino Dominant si l'oiseau a les yeux rouges.
Chez ces oiseaux, il n’y a pas de pigment lipochromique, donc la catégorie ne peut être appréciée. On notera seulement leur rubrique lipochrome.
L’appellation Blanc est réservée aux Blancs purs  (récessif, blanc ivoire). Pour ceux-ci, la couleur de fond doit être d’un blanc très pur, profond et lumineux sur l’ensemble du plumage. 
Le Blanc dominant présente une incrustation lipochromique à fond jaune minimale dans les rémiges. Pour celui-ci, la couleur de fond doit être d’un blanc très pur, profond et lumineux sur l’ensemble du plumage du corps et des rectrices. 
Très bon : + 1
Couleur blanche parfaitement lumineuse en tous points du plumage. Chez les dominants, très légères incrustations limitées à la base des rémiges.
Bon :                
Léger manque de luminosité. Légères incrustations visibles uniquement dans les rémiges pour les dominants.
Moyen :                      - 1 à - 3
La note sera adaptée selon le degré d'imperfection.
Couleur terne, avec traces jaunâtres. Traces bleuâtres. Extension, chez les dominants, des incrustations qui vont gagner toutes les rémiges, les rectrices et les épaules.
Mauvais :                           Pénalisa.
Couleur très sale. Extension des incrustations des dominants sur le manteau (épaules très marquées, croupion). Incrustations à fond rouge visible chez les dominants.

Aspro - Albino

[IMG][/IMG]


Metafrasi Google

Λευκό-Albino
Ασπρόμαυροδεσπόζουσεςεάν το πουλίέχειμαύρα μάτια.
AlbinoκαιAlbinoΚυρίαρχααντο πουλίέχεικόκκινα μάτια.
Σε αυτά ταπουλιά,δεν υπάρχει καμίαχρωστική ουσίαlipochrome,έτσιη τάξηδεν μπορεί να αξιολογηθεί.Σημείωσηlipochromeμόνοτμήματους.
Το όνομαWhiteείναιγιακαθαρό λευκό(υπολειπόμενοελεφαντόδοντο).Για αυτούς,το χρώμα του φόντουθα πρέπει να είναικαθαρό λευκό,βαθύκαιλαμπερόόλο τοφτέρωμα.
Le Blancέχειδεσπόζουσαποπlipochromeκίτρινο φόντοστοελάχιστοφτεράπτήσης.Για το ένα,το χρώμα του φόντουθα πρέπει να είναικαθαρό λευκό,βαθύκαιλαμπερόφτέρωμασε όλο το σώμακαι την ουρά.
Καλό:+ 1
Λευκόφωςτέλειασε όλα τα σημείατουφτέρωμα.Κυρίαρχασε πολύ περιορισμένεςένθεταφωςστη βάσητωνφτερών.
Καλό:
Ελαφρά μείωση τηςφωτεινότητας.Φωςένθεταορατόμόνοσταφτεράτης πτήσηςγια τηνκυρίαρχη.
Μεσαία:-1 - 3
Ηαξιολόγηση αυτή θαπροσαρμόζεται ανάλογα μετο βαθμό τηςατέλειας.
Θαμπό χρώμα,μεκιτρινωπόίχνη.Ίχνημπλε.Παράταση,στηνκυρίαρχηαποθήκες πουθα κερδίσειόλαταφτερά,τα φτεράτης ουράςκαι τους ώμους.
Κακή:ποινή.
Χρώμαπολύ βρώμικο.ΈνθεταΠαράτασηγια τομανδύατης κυρίαρχης(πολύ έντονηώμους, τους γλουτούς).Ένθετοςκόκκινο φόντοορατόστο κυρίαρχο.


Κόκκινο-xioνato meκόκκινα matia -*Roubino* 

[IMG][/IMG]


Κόκκινο-xioνato meκόκκινα matia -*Roubino 
*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## 11panos04

Καλησπερα,οι πρωτες φωτο που σας ειπα εφτασαν,αρχισε το ξεδιάλεμμα.Τα πουλια είναι παντα εκτροφης,οσα είναι σε κλουβια,εκτος κι αν είναι καμμια περιπτωση από φωτο αγριων μεταλλαγμενων,αλλα σπανια.Οσες βρω προσπαθω να είναι των εκτροφεων που γνωριζω,για να ξερουμε καί το ονομα.Το πρωτο λουγαράκι εκτροφης ρουμπινο φαιο-brown του διαδικτυακου φιλου,που με βοηθησε κ βοηθα πολύ,Ιταλου εκτροφεα Massimiliano Esposto.



    Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Πανο εκπληκτικο!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ρουμπινο?? πρωτη φορα το ακουω δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει! Ομορφες φωτογραφιες πραγματικα!

----------


## μαρια ν

Uploaded with ImageShack.us αυτη ειναι η Αθηνα μου που ειναι λουτινο
peachface lovebird. :Anim 18:

----------


## 11panos04

Συνεχιζω με άλλες φωτο.Τα πουλια είναι του Ελληνα εκτροφεα Σταματη Παντελοπουλου,ο οποιος ευχαριστως μοιραστηκε τις φωτογραφιες του μαζι μου,για να τις μοιραστω μαζι σας.

Αλμπινο ρεντ-ραμπντ:


Λουτινο παπαγαλος,ειδος δυστυχως δε γνωριζω,εσεις θα καταλαβετε πιθανως από το ταιρι του τα δεξια:


Λουτινο και ρουμπινο(αυτό με τα κοκκιναδια) ρεντ ραμπντ:


Λουτινο ρινγκ νεκτ:


Ρουμπινο ρεντ ραμπντ(πρεπει να ναι):


Κι αφησα για το τελος δυο επισης ομορφα πουλια,παρ ότι δεν είναι –ινο,ωστοσο είναι φορεις του στοιχειου με τα κοκκινα μάτια,γιατι το υποστηριζουν οι ρατσες τους.

Lacewing ρινγκ νεκτ,ελληνιστι δαντελωτον ρινγκ νεκτ,είναι μια μεταλλαξη από καποιες συγκεκριμενες που στα παπαγαλακια μπορει να δωσει κοκκινα ματια,και χρωμα χαληνου όπως στα –ινο:


Σατινε φλωρος:


Ελπιζω να σας αρεσαν.Περιμενω κι άλλες από αλλα ειδη.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

εγω απο τα πουλια εχω μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο!!!!

Σε χιλιοευχαριστω πανο για τις φωτογραφιες καθως και τον κ. Σταματη Παντελοπουλο!

----------


## 11panos04

Μια φωτο ακομη,ζευγαρι ωδικα παπαγαλακια,λουτινο με ρουμπινο(αυτο με το κοκκινοσ το κεφαλι),δυστυχως,δε θυμαμαι ποιο ειναι ποιο,τα εχω δει απο κοντα,πολυ ηρεμα.Ειχαν κ μικρα την τελευταια φορα που πηγα....περιμενω φωτο απο το μπομπο που ειναι σε δικο του κλουβι πλεον.Τα πουλια και η φωτογραφια ειναι του Ευοσμίτη(περηφανεια που χουμε ολοι οι Ευοσμίτες,χαχα) εκτροφεα καναρινιων κι ιθαγενων,Θεοδωρου Τσιριοπουλου.



Φιλικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλα ε!!!

Πλακα μας κανεις???


Photoshoppppp!!!  :Happy: 

Ελα..πλακα κανω! Ειναι θαυμασια !

Αλλα για πες μου ρε παιδια πιος ειναι απο Ευοσμο ;

Μιας κι ειμαι κι εγω. ... .. . .  :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Ευθυμη,απ το μηνυμα μου το βλεπεις.....3 τα ομορφοπαιδα....προς το παρον....εγω,ο Θοδωρης με τα πουλια και τωρα κι εσυ.....Μόνο ομορφαντρες ειμαστε απο δω μαλλον,κανενα ομορφοκοριτσι δεν ξερω,χαχα

Φιλικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα...μαλλον ο Ευοσμος βγαζει μονο αγορια!!!  :Happy: 

Κριμα ( χαχαχα )

Αντε ας μην συνεχισουμε γιατι θα βγουμε - ειμαστε - εκτος θεματος  :Happy:

----------

